# mmmmm frozen raw chicken wings



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

up close and personal with Echos jaws as she gets tucked in to a nice cold wing. 

http://youtu.be/A2FuwWjDdb4


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Kendal .. that has made my day .... its Echo after all   

She totally enjoyed that wing.. but not as much as I enjoyed watching her xxxxx

She is a beauty xxx


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

kendal said:


> up close and personal with Echos jaws as she gets tucked in to a nice cold wing.
> 
> http://youtu.be/A2FuwWjDdb4


All of your dogs are just gorgeous.....
I love their haircuts, do you do it yourself?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Such well behaved girls x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dolly Parton said:


> All of your dogs are just gorgeous.....
> I love their haircuts, do you do it yourself?


thanks yes i do them myself, i have just baught myself some propper grooming clippers that same as are at my work(kennles), cant wait to use them as my girls are in need of a trim Gypsy is panting alot dso i need to think her out a little and shorten her body.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't realise you could give them frozen- got mine defrosting in fridge as I type!

Ha ha if I put a video on of Milly eating hers she wouldn't be as good as her big half sister- she is a greedy guts and eats it as quickly as she can.

Not as bad as Monty though- as I have to hold onto the end of his.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol was ment to film all of them but forgot to shut the door so they all wandered off lol Echo was the only one who stayed in the kitchen. i just find it less messy and nicer for them to give them frozen. lol as you can see it doesnt stop them that only took about 2 minutes.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry Kendal, just thought I should mention that Mandy used to give frozen chicken wings, but the lady at NI told her that it was best to defrost them because the frozen cartilage could become brittle and splinter. I'm sure it's a very unlikely possibility, but thought it best to let others know who may be considering doing the same.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> Sorry Kendal, just thought I should mention that Mandy used to give frozen chicken wings, but the lady at NI told her that it was best to defrost them because the frozen cartilage could become brittle and splinter. I'm sure it's a very unlikely possibility, but thought it best to let others know who may be considering doing the same.


yeah i red that in her post but to be honest they mush them up realy well when chewing them, and wings defros dead quick. thats been about 4 years and i have never had aa problem with anything frozen that i have fed my girls.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I know its certainly one of those risks that is barely there, but just thought I should make others aware so they can make an informed choice.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Brilliant video, loved how Delta waited patiently and layed down when you tapped the floor just incase thats what you wanted her to do... then loved Inca coming in to help Echo out at the end lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very Cute! Delta made me giggle how when each girl got hers she followed it untill it was well away. they make me laugh


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

delta still get very exited around food and doesnt like being left till last but i need her to learn to wait. she likes going into the down, i think its because she can slide closer to the food than when she is sitting.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Your girls are so polite the way they wait in turn for their wing- so sweet!


----------

